# Dishwasher - no lights, panel dead but has power



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Model: PLDB99AC0
Brand: Frigidaire

Problem: Control panel doesn't respond to any button, no lights. Door appears to close fine. Panel has power - I checked with a non-contact voltage tested.

Where do I begin?

Does anyone have a schematic for this machine? Could it be the door latch switch?

Do dishwashers usually ship with a schematic? Where would I find it?

Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

couldn't find a diagram but I'm 99% sure that the voltage does not go through the door switch first, if your board has voltage( need to check with meter) and does not light up, you have a bad control.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Cycling the power solved the problem.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

user_12345a said:


> Cycling the power solved the problem.


yeah, should have suggested that to you first, Sometimes electronics just like to freeze up for no reason, interrupting the power can reset them.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Non contact voltage means nothing. Get a resistive meter on it to correctly test. 

Non contact testers will commonly light up with phantom voltage. 

First place o would start is at the receptacle. Check for 120/240 then I would check for 120/240 at the wiring block for the unit, then go from there according to wiring diagram


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

hardwareman said:


> yeah, should have suggested that to you first, Sometimes electronics just like to freeze up for no reason, interrupting the power can reset them.


or the board just went bad. i had a dishwasher where the board used copper strips on plastic backing and then coated. water vapors over the years simply corroded the copper away until things didnt work right any longer. also had inlaw whose dbl oven controls acted funny, had to fist bang it to have it work, then it would stop working. no visual signs of issue, had to replace the control module.

sometimes, just need to replace the control board/module to fix. but i like to see whats wrong before replacing (if possible).


----------



## chitownken (Nov 22, 2012)

Have the same dishwasher and it does the same thing when we get really short glitches on the power. Make the lights flicker but not enough to cause the clock on the microwave to reset. Happens maybe once per year. Just flipping the breaker off and back on fixes it. Have had the dishwasher since 2002 and no issues other than the racks. Think that first character is an F not a P.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Never knew about phantom voltage - here's an explanation: http://www.buellinspections.com/what-is-phantom-voltage-induced-voltage/

I'm sure this dishwasher is grounded though.


----------

